# طلب عاجل ماهي الاختبارات الا اتلافيه



## ragag (31 ديسمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_يسعدني ويشرفني أن أنظم ألي المنتدي الشيق والرائع _
_الذي لها في حياتنا العملي دور كبير في الحقيقه عندي طلب جدآ بسيط وأتمني أحد من المهندسين يفدآ او يسعدني ولكم _

_مني كل الشكر والعرفان _
_في الحقيقه أنا طالب أدرس هندسة ميكانيكية مستواي رابع ومطلوب مني من قبل المهندس أحضر بحث عن الأختبارات غير المتلفه وأتمني أحد يفيدني وأتمني يكون البحث بالالغه العربيه وفيه بعض الصور من أجل التحميل في التقرير _
_وأسال الله لكم الأجر في الدنيا والاخر لكم مني كل التحية مهندس المستقبل عمر البشير_​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (4 أغسطس 2010)

*تفضل أخى العزيز 
هذا كتاب مرفوع سكنر على هيئة صور
أرجو أن تستفيد منه

http://www.4shared.com/file/0nRwQnUv/NDT.html

لاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
*​


----------

